# 1/22/11 we must be nuts!! -1*



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

heading out in a few, its -1* actual temp, wind chill much less!!! hooking up with 3 other OGFer going to piedmont in serch of eyes, man its going to be tough just getting set up!! good luck to the rest of the crazies going today,you are as die hard as us!!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I am heading out now to alum, the things we do for the eyes!


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> heading out in a few, its -1* actual temp, wind chill much less!!! hooking up with 3 other OGFer going to piedmont in serch of eyes, man its going to be tough just getting set up!! good luck to the rest of the crazies going today,you are as die hard as us!!
> 
> 
> Good luck! Please let me know how you did. Are you on the road bed or the creek channel? Did ok on the road bed Monday evening


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Darris and I left for the foot at 5:30 it was -6 temp in Marysville. We must be nuts also but good times


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Too cold for my old bones Jeff.We had -11 on our digital thermometer this morning!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Wave.....National WB had New Philly at -6.....so down in those bottoms....who knows for lows...........I personally have been on the ice (in my shanty) at pushin -30... so this is a "cake walk". Good fishin to you guys and be sale out there....Oh ya, better throw a couple extra bottles of propane in with your gear....deff. gonna need em.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fished off the cem. @ Skeeter yesterday. White out conditions on top of COLD temps. Didnt think 9in of ice could move so much. POP! CRACK! Sometimes we sway left! Sometimes it drops ya!
Would really scare the hell out of someone if they didnt know.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Just think guy's you could be in Minnapolis...Minnesota...43 below...I went up there to ice fish a few years back and when we got out of the truck it was 38 below..Too dang cold for me..The young guns can take it the old ones can't..No matter what they say...Stay warm if you can....JIM....CL....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

"Young gun and Old Bones" Now thats funny!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jig - was it makin?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You bet! There is no snow anymore up there. Might slow the south end bite up.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Im out here now 2 eyes so far I'm sticking it out for the pm bite..also picked up 8 nice perch but they all had worms on them except for 2-3..2 large mouth also clown jiggen rap pulled the eyes


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

no snow!!?????????


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well it was -8* when we pulled in to park!! took your breath away!! we got the big :S...fished the channel as usual and the guys on the roadbed also blanked! had the radio setting on the bank and they kept giving the temps...at 1* above we got out of the shanties and to our suprise in was acually quite warm!! the sun really made a difference...cudos to all that went yesterday...you are the ones that(like us) will go thru any weather to enjoy the best sport on the planet!!!



P.S. only went thru 3/4 of a bottle of propane and half a thermos of java


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Our crappie club got together yesterday on Pymy. Was only around 6* there. We had a great time. Caught fish, cooked burgers, and great fellowship.









We aint afraid of a little cold weather.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thats the spirit chaunc!!! looks like an ornery bunch there haha!!i always cook on the ice,for some reason it always tastes better!! sat was beerbrats with hot-n-spicy mayo....warms the soul!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

From the looks of the photo... the Keystone Crappie Association had a fun day on the ice...I guess I know who you guy;s are rooting for in the Game between the Jets and Steelers...The Steelers better win or I will be one unhappy camper..I won't be alone....Stay Warm guy's.....JIM....CL....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good to see "The Old Bones" doing some tailgating!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Goo Steelers! lol


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Lets go JETS let go!!!!!!!!...and BEARS!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Chaunc... Were are going to the Super Bowl...Go Steelers.....JIM....CL.....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If we depend on the cowboy fans to cheer for us, we're out of luck. Hey Mario and summer, it's not JETS, it's NOT YETS. Maybe next year. Congrats to the steeler nation for holding on, to get the win. Good game.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol---that ended up being a good game!!


----------

